# Weed ID in Northern NJ needed



## Dom_P (May 3, 2019)

Hey all,

I purchased a house last year in Northern NJ. The lawn is bit of a mess and have been looking to get weeds under control. Sprayed with 2,4-D early last fall, and dropped Pre-em as well (Dimension), Pre-em went down again in the early spring, and 2,4-D again. Followed up with CCO a couple weeks ago as there's a ton of clover which seems to be responding well to that treatment.

So things are beginning to move in the right direction, but then there's this... it won't seem to give up the ghost with just the group 4 herbicides. It doesn't seem crazy aggressive given this lawn has been neglected for several years, but I'm not willing to find out . I'd say there's about 20 to 30 patches of it, each about 2 to 3 ft in diameter across about 15k of lawn.







Any ideas what it might be and how to treat it?

I do have some tenacity left from about 3 yrs ago (not sure if still effective), and I could try to hit it with that.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rakker (7 mo ago)

I think that's called Japanese stiltgrass. Im i. Virginia and had a lot of it. The best way to get rid of it is to let it grow tall and pull it out. It's pretty easy to pull out. My neighbor has it bad and it slowly creeps over into my yard.


----------



## Dom_P (May 3, 2019)

Thanks. It only seems to grow about 3in tall so not sure it's Japanese stiltgrass. Of course, that may be due to me keeping it mowed down. Maybe I'll mow around some of it and see if it will grow taller.

Some Google-fu seems to indicate that it's an annual so keeping up with the pre-em should help to control it over time. If you are right it doesn't seem much more than glysophate will make a dent. So sounds like pulling it would be the way to go.


----------



## Dom_P (May 3, 2019)

So a little more googling led to Fenoxaprop-p as a post emergent. Looks like Bayer Advanced Crabgrass Killer for Lawns RTS contains it. Am going to buy some on Amazon and spot treat. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Rakker (7 mo ago)

Let me know how it works. Here's a picture of the stuff I have. Pretty sure it's the same thing.


----------



## Dom_P (May 3, 2019)

I agree, looks very similar. Will let you know how it works when it arrives. Reviews of the product seem to indicate it will take about 10 days to take effect. Looks like it will also kill Bermuda (for anyone reading this who might think about using it to kill Stiltgrass in a Bermuda lawn).


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

https://extension.psu.edu/japanese-stiltgrass
this is the best info i have found on japanese stiltgrass. 
i had major infestation of it a few years ago. Acclaim Extra (Fenoxaprop-p-ethyl)was effective post emergent. but honestly, i regret spending the money on it. https://www.domyown.com/acclaim-extra-selective-herbicide-p-1506.html
Its an annual grass, so i get very good control using prodiamine. its important to get the pre-em down early. it will germinate several weeks before crabgrass. I've been targeting mid march and reapply in May. to do it again, i would have skipped Acclaim and just used prodiamine in the following spring.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Here is my fence line . You can see exactly how far into the neighbors lawn I spray prodiamine. 100% stiltgrass on the right and my lawn on left.



Close up of the neighbors stiltgrass.


----------



## Dom_P (May 3, 2019)

Thanks. I realize that I also had quite a bit in a tree covered area of the yard with no lawn. It grows taller there and looks just like the picture above. I found that Bayer Bermuda killer RTS has Fenoxaprop as its active ingredient. It was around $25 for the 5k RTS. I put it down on Friday in areas where there are issues. Will keep up with the PreEm as well. I am looking to overseed this fall. So thinking only tenacity. But will certainly pick it back up in the spring


----------



## Dom_P (May 3, 2019)

Well I put the Bayer RTS down, but the stilt grass didn't bat an eyelash. I think we had a downpour about an hour after app that might have washed off most of it. So going to order some Acclaim and see how it goes

EDIT: Actually re-reading some of your posts above I'm going to skip Aclaim for this year and go with Prodiamine this fall and next spring


----------



## psilva (Feb 29, 2020)

Try applying Acclaim Extra now and prodiamine in the fall & spring.


----------

